# Biancas gone



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I went to get my cellphone from my room and found Bianca stiff and pale on her side. I have no idea what happened because she was perfectly fine yesterday and this morning. I am so devastated and heartbroken...I loved her. I feel like its my fault..like I couldve done something. She was my little mama rat and she left behind 6 lives that are gonna grow up without a mom. RIP my sweet girl.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh no, I'm so sorry if she didn't show signs of being sick, it could have been a heart attack or seizure. Feeder rats often have defective organs that shorten their life I don't believe you could have prevented it in any way, she was just born that way how old are the babies now? I'm so sorry. RIP sweet Bianca.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

They turned 4 weeks yesterday. They're eating hard food but she had just started to wean them :'( I have a feeling it was either a heart attack or choking because she was fine this morning and then she just...died. Sometime within 11am and 2pm.  The babies are old enough to be on their own right? My other female has been with them for two weeks and has taken on what I call an "aunt role" in caring for the babies.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry!At least another rat is able to teach them rat things that we can't teach them.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah it was so sad because Honey was making the babies stay in their hutch but the babies wanted their mama :'( It was like Honey knew and she didnt want the babies near her body.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes the babies will be fine, and the other female will teach them some rattie social skills. A rat choking to death is quite rare and if it were the case you probably would see some food gunk around her mouth from trying to get it out. It is so sad, she was so young but there was nothing you could have done any differently to prevent it. You loved her and she knew it. Are you going to keep some of the babies?


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm keeping two of B's female babies and then I have another 6 week old female in quarantine that will be introduced to my mischief next week so Honey wont be alone...its just such a shock. Ive never lost a rat before


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

if she got to free range in the last 24 hours, check there is nothing poisonous around like poisonous plant, cleaning products, meds...it is unlikely but I thought I would mention it just in case. The other day one of my rats found a multivitamin on the floor while free ranging my living room/kitchen...I'm always very careful, yet I didn't notice I dropped that pill...had it been a med or had she ate the whole pill it could have seriously hurt her.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

she hasnt been out of her cage since tuesday..I was really busy yesterday and couldnt let them out  oh well, I guess itll just be a mystery.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> if she got to free range in the last 24 hours, check there is nothing poisonous around like poisonous plant, cleaning products, meds...it is unlikely but I thought I would mention it just in case. The other day one of my rats found a multivitamin on the floor while free ranging my living room/kitchen...I'm always very careful, yet I didn't notice I dropped that pill...had it been a med or had she ate the whole pill it could have seriously hurt her.


I accidentally left a box of of laxatives in my room and the rats tore the box open and got one but I managed to make them spit it out. So lucky I checked on them, it could've been a disaster.


----------

